# Im getting xm



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Well im getting it soon And a friend of mine who sells it is gonna sell me a sony pnp Receiver But in the future i hope to buy a delphi Receiver 

I cant Wait :hurah:


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Congrats,

You will love it. I will never go without XM again.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Enjoy Mike! Welcome to the XM Nation!

I don't know what I'd do with out my daily filling of Mercury


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

pez2002 said:


> Well im getting it soon And a friend of mine who sells it is gonna sell me a sony pnp Receiver But in the future i hope to buy a delphi Receiver
> 
> I cant Wait :hurah:


Very cool! You will love having satellite radio. I almost never listen to local radio anymore except for local news or weather.


----------

